# Canvas Ceilings



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

edit


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've done a couple.

the first and largest was the stretched type in a second floor hall over in Brookline near Cleveland Circle. I rolled that one and it came our well, but I was using a slow drying flat oil (Hancock 501) back in the 70's. You are correct about some issue where the canvas hangs lower than the plaster, but I managed. I was concerned about adding extra weight or even cracking the canvas because the old paint was so dry and brittle. But it came out well.

If I were to paint a stretched canvas ceiling again, I would spray. But you say that's not an option. May I suggest you consider it. 

In an old Dover farmhouse, there was painted canvas pasted to the ceiling. That was treated like any wallpapered ceiling, Stripped, patched, primed, rehung, errant seems filled, and painted. No special issues. Being canvas, and with the correct paste and a properly prepared surface (I would use a strippable clay), future stripping will be a breeze but just pulling it off.

Read as much as you can about calcimine. IMO it was an idea coating - until the paint industry decided we needed to paint over it. Calcimine is basically a thin lime coating (with binders). It will actually "heal" hairline cracks in a plaster surface. I do not know who in the area knows about calcimine, but I am sure some of the historic preservationists would. But as I said, research on the internet, you may be able to sell staying "authentic".


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

edit


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I can understand about your fears. I never got into spraying back in my day, so I am not one to support or allay your fears.


Stretching new canvas on a ceiling is something I have never investigated. I'd hate to even THINK of the process when you got historically valuable trim already in place. Or maybe I did investigate back then and purposefully forgot. 

I think this would need calls to various historic preservationists to get the word on the right products. Again, I can't remember what I researched 35 +/- years ago. 

I'd love to see some pix. Can you divulge the location of the house ? Or even the town?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I've done some canvas and painted with calcimine. You really need to know whats on it now. I've seen canvas ceilings "drop" a couple feet, sag, luckily it went back up but it has a pucker power! As Bill said, spraying is best. Calcimine is another animal. Big brushes and have to move. As in fast. Johnson Paint in Boston carries it. The BM calcimine Recoater is a flat oil and is a great ceiling finish by itself. The ones I worked on we brushed and rolled. Personally I would stay away from the calcimine unless its spec'd for historic reasons.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

edit


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Its coming back to me now. You cant or shouldnt paint them in oil. They sag and stay there. Latex sags but tight'ens back up. This was years ago and we looked for a customer for new canvas. I think everyone is dead. They had to be seamed together and its pretty much a lost skill.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

edit


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

edit


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, I'm a bit confused. are you going to repaint the existing canvas stretched ceiling? Or install new stretched canvas (actually the correct term is "upholstered" ) Or will you be hanging canvas with paste?

If I remember correctly, NEW canvas will expand when wet, and then shrink back when dry. If I am correct, you will probably find instructions that explain how to sew the pieces together first (54" wide?), soak them, and then upholster them to the ceiling. 

There's a guy in Boston who does amazing wall upholstery, but I can't find the info for him. All I can remember is his first name, Bruno. He may know about canvas ceilings. I'll ask my friend out in Springfield who also does wall upholstery.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

edit


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK,

now I understand. I should have gone to bed an hour ago, so I won't even TRY to confuse you more tonight.


----------

